# Plant ID and Suggestions



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

So first things first I have a few plants that I need IDing. The first was labeled as Dieffenbachia in the store and the second was labeled as Agalaonema. I think the genus' are correct for both plants but I'd love to know what species they are. I want to use them in an 18"x18"x24" tank for a crested gecko but I want to try and ID them first to see if they'll outgrow the tank rapidly.



















Now next is this little plant that grew from the NEHERP moss slurry I bought months ago. Its slowly grown on the side wall. It has stiff leaves with tiny hairs. Very cute plant. Since I've moved my lighting its gotten wayy more red. 










And lastly for ID, is the compact light green moss in the center of this picture sphagnum moss?










Now next is this:










This is my 18"x18"x24" crested gecko tank, he's not in there a cuz I'm still sorting things out. For the moment he's in a large vertical tub with fake plants. I originally had a ficus benjamina in there as the main plant in the back left corner but its roots overtook the tank and it was growing really lanky so I removed it. I'd really like something leafy and bushy for the back corner, I was hoping the Dieffenbachia I showed above would work with the Agalaonema in front of it and some Philodendron wend-imbe off on the back right side. The only issue is I'm worried the Dieffenbachia will get too huge. What do you guys think? And does anyone have any spare philodendron wend-imbe? I'm trying to find a good amount to buy.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Both aroids will grow too large. You are thinking in the wrong direction for crested geckos; they don't live on these types of plants. Think of a birdnest fern or maybe an ant plant, and an aroid vine. These geckos live in bushes, but not dense rainforest. Do you have a crested gecko book?

The aglaonema is commutatum 'silver queen.' I think the dief is 'Camille.'


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

I assumed so. I don't know too much about dieffenbachia and agalaonema but from what I had read they got huge, most species I saw had leaves the size of my face, but I was seriously hoping that I had found some dwarf varieties. I don't have a book, I'm cheap, but I do know their habitat. The problem is its kind of hard to recreate their habitat without going for a huge cage as they live in like shrubs, bushes, and the lower branches of trees from 4'-12'~. Its kind of hard to grow full on trees without an enormous cage so I'm looking for scaled down plants, even if they're not really what they would encounter in the wild.

Most people use sansevieria in crested gecko cages, but not only is that like way different from what the encounter but they're also _super ugly_. Sansevieria is literally the ugliest vivarium plant i've ever seen. It looks like a cactus relative but prefers humidity and a moist environment. Its tall and not bushy and its just hideous. I really would love something with bushy broad, strong leaves that can fill in the tank.

I know I want to use philodendron wend-imbe for the back right. Its a perfect plant for my tank and its gorgeous and won't outgrow my setup. If I could find a similar plant, something bushy, leafy, and strong that grows larger than that'd be perfect. I was really hoping the Dieffenbachia would work.

I just checked and aroid vines wouldn't really work. I don't have much back wall to use, most of my upper back wall is devoted to moss and the cage really couldn't handle one. From what I can tell bird's nest ferns get enormous and need to be planted epiphytically. This cage is only an 18"x18"x24". If there are smaller varieties that can grow in soil, I'm using the NEHERP standard mix, then that will definitely work. 

I know they don't live in dense forest but their micro-habitats DO provide dense cover so even though its not technically what the would experience in the wild you have to provide dense and bushy plants in their vivariums for them to feel comfortable.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't be deterred by an abrasive response. They are pets and I'm sure they don't encounter glass walls in New Caledonia either... Just focus on the useful info/advice. I use to keep crested geckos with sasevieria and it was pretty ugly... before my time in this hobby though. 

If you want to use a plant, search it online to see how it will mature. If you are OK with it or don't mind trimming larger plants, then it's all up to you. All viv plants were once experiments. You could even try a small bromeliad, I bet the geckos won't mind.

Mike


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you. I did really want to try the Dieffenbachia and the agalaonema but Groundhog's response did highlight the worry of them getting too large. As I stated I originally had a ficus benjamina in there. It was gorgeous but it just wouldn't grow bushy enough. It looked nice but if I let my gecko climb on it, the branches would just bend drastically from his weight. I don't mind a little wobble, as most plants excluding sansevieria can't support a full grown crested, but I don't want the plant completely collapsing under him. 

I've been looking all night, its 7 am now and I'm so tired, and I like Bird's Nest Ferns but the only variety I'm seeing used in vivs is Asplenium nidus. My lighting is too high and my conditions are too ideal for that species. It would outgrow the tank before I even managed to introduce my gecko. I know for sure I want to do philodendran wend-imbe for the back right, and I have some plants growing in my grow-out tank now, pilea aluminum and a few others, that will fill in the front right but I just need that main centerpiece plant for the back left. 

I could easily plant some broms on the cork walls and that would work but cresteds don't like the constant high humidity that broms require. 

Ugh. I've had this viv set up for almost a year now. I've had my gecko since April. I just want to decide on a plant so I can get him in already XD


EDIT: So I looked more into the species of Dieffenbachia I have and its either Camille or another variety I'm seeing listed as D. compacta. I'm not sure if that's a species or just a different cultivar but for both camille and compacta the max sizes I'm seeing are 24-30". That's not bad. Its better than 4' tall with leaves the size of my face. The plant I have now is only around 6"-7" tall so I think I might try it out unless I can find something better.

If anyone knows any smaller species of Bird Nest Fern or whether A. nidus stays small in a vivarium setting or not please let me know cus those are definitely a group of plants i'm considering.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

So I just remembered I had a topic saved. Does anyone know where I can get some of this plant? Its listed as Calthea micans in the topic but I think that might be a mistake and its supposed to be Calathea? Its the perfect shape for what I'm looking for especially if it gets larger than pictured. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/59762-dendrobates-tinctorius-bakhuis.html


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

_Asplenium nidus_ grows pretty slow, if you start with a small plant you might be able to keep it for a decent amount of time. 
I have a large one on my windowsill and it took about 2-3 years for it to double in size. It might grow much faster in a tank though.


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

Where did you get those branches?


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

I might go with A. nidus at this point, anyone got any other suggestions though? And I bought the wood forever ago from manzanita-driftwood.com I've used it in sooo many cages including fish tanks but now its final spot is this vivarium.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

So some more looking and I came across Dwarf Schefflera. I actually have a larger variety as a houseplant, its about 3ft tall, and I love its look but I just thought it and its relatives all grew really large? Are there actually dwarf varieties that could work? And are there species of Spathiphyllum work?


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

So I decided I didn't give a f$%& and went with the dieffenbachia I had. Its small, only around 6" tall atm, and I don't mind having to prune it when it gets older.

The is the plant after bare-rooting it. It had a really nice root system, some of the nicest, whitest roots I've ever seen on a plant. I then let it soak in cold water for about 45 minutes.









Next I soaked the plant's leaves, NOT THE ROOTS, in a 10% bleach solution.









And lastly, here it is in the tank. As you can see its incredibly tiny and has lots of room to grow. I'll eventually be adding some philodendron wend-imbe, when I can find some for sale, in the back right. I'll also be adding some pilea aluminum in the middle, growing up between the branches and I'm also going to get another lemon button fern to go behind the one I already have on the left. I'm not sure if I want a smaller plant for the front right yet, as my crested gecko likes crawling around the ground at night, but I'll figure it out. If anyone else has any other suggestions i'll still take them. But for the time being the Dieffenbachia works.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Dātokaeru56;2486786 said:


> So some more looking and I came across Dwarf Schefflera. I actually have a larger variety as a houseplant, its about 3ft tall, and I love its look but I just thought it and its relatives all grew really large? Are there actually dwarf varieties that could work? And are there species of Spathiphyllum work?


The smaller "dwarf schefflera" (Heptapleurum arboricola) makes a fine plant for arboreal lizards, and is easily pruned. So does Ficus deltoidea, btw. 

Other appropriate plants include:
Birdsnest fern (per Sammie)
Scindapsus pictus
Epipremnum cebu blue

I will demur on a bromeliad; I think the gecko will try to curl up in the vase, which may eventually hurt the plant. 

Incidentally, I think the small hairy plant may be Begonia limprichtii?


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

The schefflera is definitely an option for the future. The Ficus not so much. Cresteds are very heavy gecko wise. And mine is a BIG jumper. He'd break the branches of a ficus easily. That's one of the reasons I ripped out my ficus benjamina that I had in there.

The Bird's Nest was definitely an option. I just couldn't find any for sale that were nice. And from what I could tell they just grow too big too fast. I know the Dieffenbachia will outgrow the cage but it's slightly slower growing and doesn't grow as huge as a bird's nest can. Plus I like its look more. I'm sure in about a year I'll have to prune or replace it but I like it for now. Here's hoping it acclimates well and grows quickly.

For the Epipremnum I don't think that would work as it has a mature form like golden pothos and the leaves of the mature plant are enormous. There's lots of places for the epipremnum to take hold of and mature so I wouldn't want to risk that.

The scindapsus is nice but I really wanted to avoid a vining plant as I didn't want a plant creeping up the back wall and shading the moss I worked for months to grow.

I don't think the small plant is begonia limprichtii. Its leaves are thicker looking and feeling and it actually feels more like a succulent with hair, obviously it isn't but I'm just trying to say it has fleshier leaves. It also doesn't have those dished leaves that B. limprichtii has. It might be a begonia, or a relative though.

EDIT: Here are some new pics of the little mystery plant. Its hard to get an in-focus picture cuz the leaves are still dime-sized but the hairs are like actually hairs and they're clearish-white not red like B. limprichtii. Also you can see the leaf shape is off.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Just a crazy idea, but I was looking in the peperomia thread that's currently going and it got me thinking the mystery plant could be a species of peperomia. What do you guys think? 

Also I decided I want a small, bushy growing, flowering plant for the front right of the cage so if anyone has suggestions let me know please.


----------

